# 721 and DP+twin



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Witch port does RG-6 hook to for single run, the ports are marked 1,2 and lnb in


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

The 1 and 2 are for either of the receivers you plan to run to. The LNB In is for your wing. However, you can't use a Dish Pro Plus LNBF.



larrystotler said:


> The 721 WILL work with a DP+44. It will NOT work with a DP+Twin at this time.


See... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40996


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Let me qualify that. The 721 MAY work with the DP+ Twin with BOTH lines connected to it. However, it will NOT work with the DP+ Seperator and the DP+Twin TOGETHER at this time. I haven't tried that yet. I guess I'll have to order a DP+Twin for myself soon and see what happens with my 721......


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

I will try the DP+ and seperator today and let you know


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> Let me qualify that. The 721 MAY work with the DP+ Twin with BOTH lines connected to it. However, it will NOT work with the DP+ Seperator and the DP+Twin TOGETHER at this time. I haven't tried that yet. I guess I'll have to order a DP+Twin for myself soon and see what happens with my 721......


Thanks for the input Larry, your advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

It will not work, both tuners work on both 110 and 119 but not at the same time, no pip or record one ch and watch another


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

oljim said:


> It will not work, both tuners work on both 110 and 119 but not at the same time, no pip or record one ch and watch another


This was with 1 wire and the seperator? If so, can you try running 2 lines to the 721 from the DP+ and see if that works? Thanx.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Larry, that was with one wireand seperator, will try with 2 today


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

well it does not work with 2 wires, when I ran the switch check it said test one of 3 and never went past that point. Then a blue box came up that said hold down power button and now the 721 will not boot up. I unhooked both cables, after several hrs of restarting by its self, it will not reboot. Do not hook a DP+ twin to your 721, looks like this one is dead.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Have you tried pulling power yet?

Are you running L175 yet?

Rumor has it that that is the release that adds DPP-Twin support, but I've not been able to get this confirmed or denied from anywhere yet.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

another software path to a non recover.... very sad if its true

the 75 timer limit was another at 76 the box went into a endless reboot cycle...

such death paths should never see the light of day

a NVRAM reset MIGHT work it restores the original software but you must open the cover and likely void warranty. Call E so they can replace the box.

They should waive shipping since its a hole in the software. Be nice but pushy...


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

oljim said:


> well it does not work with 2 wires, when I ran the switch check it said test one of 3 and never went past that point. Then a blue box came up that said hold down power button and now the 721 will not boot up. I unhooked both cables, after several hrs of restarting by its self, it will not reboot. Do not hook a DP+ twin to your 721, looks like this one is dead.


Boy that SUCKS. Sorry to hear that. Now I wish I had tried it myself instead of you...............


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

I was a fact referb that I got wens. was L174 out of the box and was on a a leg twin for start up. Then went to DP+ twin and separator. did switch ck with no hook up before DP
Switch check with DP+ said GEN 41 switch and no 110 or 119 in box but in dish pointing had 90+ on both 110 and 119 on both tuners.
I was off over night and had L175 and full EPG the next day.
But could not get 2 diff ch or PIP.
Then ran second cable and ran switch ck it wen from 1 of 3 to 3 of 3 then box came up that said reboot with power button and it has not restarted form that point. It has been unplugged many times
Talked to dish tec yesterday and they said it should it should not have worked with one cable with separator, but it did with eather tuner but not both and should work with both cables


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

The Dish tec. wanted me to try my other 721 with the DP+ and 2 cables or my 921 I said no way. I have had a 2700 2 7200, 1 7100 1 721 and a 921 and never had a call to dish for help, all still work but only have the 2 7200, 721 and 921 in use.
Never had a dealer near my home, every PVR is on a power back up and Pannamax surge protector.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Killing 2 boxes would be dumb

Disconnect the 721 from the dish, completely, now plug it in.

Will it boot. or is it dead?


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Has been , no restart


----------



## rlegan (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's my status for an FYI.. 

I have a 721 with the 725 software. I was running with Dish 300 dual LNBF for 119 with each tuner seeing the 119 only. 

I switched to twin DP+, Dish 500, single cable and separator. 
Initially I only got signal strength readings for 119 on tuner 1. 

I did switch check. Now get signal strength readings on both tuners, both 119 and 110, however the check switch stop at test 8 of 12 and warns me twice that no satellites are in the matrix. Also shows switch type as generic 4_1. However, almost everything is working. Both tuners can independently view channels based on 119 transponders. However, no 9-day guide, no channels based on 110. 

I've pulled the card reboot, restore factory settings, and redone the check switch many times with the same result. 

I haven't tried dish support yet, because I really not ready for the wait and trail of Customer Support wrong answers. 

I really would like to hear if I'm the only one using DPP+, single coax, and separator or if others are seeing the same thing. I"m certainly not going to try the dual coax. Thanks for the warning!

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Rty calling E, tech support isnt perfect but its MUCH improved

Start by asking for advanced tech support


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

E* is supposed to transfer all 721 subs to advanced tech automatically.


----------



## rlegan (Dec 31, 2004)

E* tec support said that they are addressing some issues with incompatibility of the 721 and DPP with separater. The issues are suppose to be fixed with the 176 software upgrade due out later this week. 

I don't think I got transfered to advanced tech, but I'll take this answer for now and watch for the upgrade.


----------

